# linux pda programme



## melmager (19. Februar 2003)

hat einer schon erfahrungen mit
linux pda ?

speziell intressiert mich die programmierung

hat da einer infos ? 

sprich welchen aufwand (änderungstechnisch)
muss man treiben damit man von der normalen grafischen oberfläche auf die pda oberfläche kommt ?
oder ist etwa alles anders - alles neu proggen?


----------

